# Paper weight on cigar bands



## Carl (Feb 25, 2020)

What paper weight are you using for cigar band style labels?

Shaquille O' Neal almost has me sold on one of those Epson Ecotank printers.

But I did notice that they don't always work too well with some heavier papers.  So I'm wondering if I can reduce the thickness of my paper.  I'm currently using 110lb.

Thanks!


----------



## SeaSuds (Feb 25, 2020)

Mine are 170 gsm


----------



## Carl (Feb 25, 2020)

SeaSuds said:


> Mine are 170 gsm


About 65 lbs I assume?


----------



## cmzaha (Feb 25, 2020)

Carl said:


> What paper weight are you using for cigar band style labels?
> 
> Shaquille O' Neal almost has me sold on one of those Epson Ecotank printers.
> 
> ...


I do not make cigar bands but I do have an eco tank and will test it sometime today with some 110 cardstock that I usually use in my laser. Will let you know how it works.

ETA: I just ran 4 copies of my labels on 110 card stock and my Ecotank picked up the card stock just fine and printed on the mat cardstock fine. I did not try glossy since my 110 glossy is Proprietary to my Oki Laser. BTW I love my Ecotank


----------



## Carl (Feb 25, 2020)

That's awesome.  Thanks.  I've read somewhere right from the manufacturer that 110 card stock is too heavy for the printer, but then I've also read reviews from actual users who have said it's fine.

I thought about reducing the paper size if needed which is why I posted this question.


----------



## Kcryss (Feb 25, 2020)

I have been using Epson Ecotank for well over a year and love it! Far better then most other printers I've used. I don't print labels or anything, but it's a great printer overall.

Edit: The setup interface and display are totally old school but that's my only complaint.


----------



## Carl (Feb 25, 2020)

There's a $200 one and a $400 one.  I can't find much of a difference between the two except the auto document feeder and the larger touch screen.


----------



## cmzaha (Feb 25, 2020)

Mine is an ET-3750 I purchased at Costco well over a year ago


----------



## Carl (Feb 25, 2020)

Thanks to both for the reviews.  This is valuable info.  I'm really leaning towards the less expensive one, 27xx.  I don't need ADF or larger touch screen.


----------

